# Theme Songs For Each Type



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Post up the perfect theme song for your, or another's, MBTI type.

I think this fits ENTP pretty well, "How It Ends" by DeVotchKa roud:


----------



## PillowBurglar (Feb 7, 2010)

*Istj*

Well i don't have enough posts to put in a link in, but working man by rush for istj? I'm kind of new to this psycho babble stuff so maybe its not the best.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't find a good version of it on Youtube, but for the ENFJ's I like Man in Me by Bob dylan.

and this is my theme song (INFP):






maybe not typical, but it fits me well.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the one that always reminds me of my ENTP stereotype.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

This song always gave me an INFP vibe.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Intp thinking music?


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Joanna Newsom's music always seems very INFJ-ish to me - complex lyrics and music, interested in people and exploring different ideas.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 25, 2010)

For INTPs I'd say, either this:





..or even this:





That's probably just me, though.
They're my own theme songs anyway.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

For INTPs:






For ESTJs:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> This is the one that always reminds me of my ENTP stereotype. Handlebars - Flobots


Hah hah! I just had to download this song as soon as I heard that first line. I have a new theme song now


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ISFP


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

the definitive theme for INTJ


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this would make the perfect theme song for an INTP love story


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.videocure.com/video/41135.htmlfleetwood mac Video | 5:38

For INFP's and Unrequited love Theme Song...


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

android654 said:


> the definitive theme for INTJ
> 
> YouTube - I am the very model of a singularitarian


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, really really great vid ^






^ENTP


----------



## OnTheInside (Nov 20, 2011)

Type 5w6 here, 

My theme song for a long time has been Ulysses by Mason Jennings.


----------



## The Bird Person (Oct 28, 2011)

i always felt this should have been my background music


----------



## The Bird Person (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

and ISFP 





INTP i think


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

i keep finding more :$ 
(INFP)





(so INFP)


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

i like how most of the ESFP ones are dancing half-naked girls haha


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

ENTP because it's random humour.






It is a song, but they don't start singing until around the 3:00 mark.


----------



## Searching for that feelin (Nov 22, 2012)

INFP
The Smiths - Rusholme Ruffians (Live1985) - YouTube


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

ESTP - 






ISFP -






INFJ -






INTJ -






INFP -


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

ISFJ -






ISTP -






ENFJ -






ESFJ -






ENTJ -







(ESFJ/ENFJ are both based around the lyrics, the tone/tempo/pitch etc of both is pretty much exactly the opposite of what I would have envisioned, but for some reason they feel like they fit. Dunno why.)


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

ENFP -






ESTJ -






ESFP -






INTP -


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

ISTJ -






ENTP -


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

INTP because of the lyrics






INFP






INTJ






ENTP


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

INTP or INTJ


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

My reaction to all of the songs posted


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

INTJ - when we're in a happy place






INTJ - when we're were forced to take happy pills


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

This is for all my ESTJ friends:


----------



## Harpu (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe NF Theme song? :kitteh:


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## Lance Corporal Punishment (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm just going to throw this in here.... 'Ruled By Secrecy' by Muse. I just get a very 'me' vibe from this, as an INTJ. And I may also throw in 'Wide Open Space' by Mansun.

Oh! This, too; 

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ISFJ


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

SUCH an INFP song.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

this always struck me as an INFP theme song


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

:laughing:


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

#Enfj? idk i feel relate able to this song but i think its just a song for ingeneral growing up


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJ

Embrace change, reshape everything that's broken:







INTJ

This is a song about Te and the joy of understanding and mastering technology and nature:


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Misanthropy said:


> For INTPs I'd say, either this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is absolutely brilliant. Why I love INTPs.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

xNFJ song? :3 #EnfjPride <3


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

... So much feels...


----------



## Kendrix (Feb 1, 2016)

^Somehow always gave me a certain ENTP vibe.

The inferior Fe experience IMHO: 





'God I wish I never spoke' indeed.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

A Touhou Theme for Every MBTI Type  
ISTJ: Shanghai Alice of Meiji 17
ISFJ: Night Sakura of Dead Spirits
ESTJ: Fate of Sixty Years
ESFJ: Candid Friend

ISFP: Phantom Ensemble
ISTP: Lunar Clock ~ Luna Dial
ESTP: Hiroari Shoots a Strange Bird ~ Til When?
ESFP: Corpse Voyage ~ Be of Good Cheer!

INFJ: Doll Judgment
ENFJ: Border of Life
INFP: Hartmann's Youkai Girl
ENFP: Beloved Tomboyish Girl

INTP: Locked Girl ~ the Girl's Secret Room
INTJ: Kobito of the Shining Needle ~ Little Princess
ENTP: Necrofantasia
ENTJ: Septette for the Dead Princess


----------

